# Redline hotwheels trade or buy



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

Wanted 67-72 Redline hotwheels trade for Shur-Spin accessories or buy outright. I love these little cars!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh man just got rid of what I had 
All I have left is a Poison pinto


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2017)

@Birdzcad64


----------



## Dgoldman (Jan 23, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 413684 Wanted 67-72 Redline hotwheels trade for Shur-Spin accessories or buy outright. I love these little cars!



Just PM'd you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I love the "Sweet 16s". I started First Grade when Hotwheels first came out and was hooked! I also have a C8/9 Wild Wheelie set just like the one I received for Christmas of 1971 as well as the Snake/Mongoose Funny car set in about C7. Good luck with your search Joe. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 23, 2017)

Just redlines,Joe? I DO have older than that. Vintage dinky,for starters,.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

I collect mostly redlines, marx, wyandotte and steelcraft. Some early matchbox and i have dinky hudsons which are cool as hell! I also love redline parts cars because i like to restore the too far gone ones.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice Shawn!!


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 23, 2017)

Have a few,really cool dinkys. A jag xk120,a 55 caddy,a corgi Studebaker golden hawk,a few old cheerio giveaway cars,cougars,a66 mustang fastback,only redline i have left is a special delivery. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

Neat Keith!! Any pics??


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry Joe, no Redlines here, just a bunch of vintage British die-cast.. Here's a portion of my Lesney collection for your viewing pleasure - 




 

 

Martyn


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 23, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Neat Keith!! Any pics??



Joe,for you,I'll post some pix manana. You do awesome work,by the way![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

Sweet!! Keith thank you man!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 23, 2017)

Holy batcrap Martyn!!!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 24, 2017)

just a couple shots of my room


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't know much about these hot wheels, but they date from mid 70's to 80's...worth something or nothing, but I'd sell reasonably.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank you Chris for the kind offer! They are too new for what I collect but I am sure you could sell them to the right era collector.


----------



## higgens (Jan 27, 2017)

Only Vw but you no I love trading


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Neat!!! Man!!


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 1, 2017)

Just picked these up.  Not sure what is there.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 1, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 9, 2017)

Dang Joe! Wish I'd known when I had you over here last fall... I have all my redlines from when I was a kid. We were so broke that when I got lucky enough to get one, I kept it as clean as I could... I still have them all in the vinyl cases.. I have at least 3 cases filled. My fav is a dark purple Classic Nomad.. it was the inspiration to buy my real 55 Nomad. Early 68 & 69 redlines are the only ones I like.

Like Shawn, I got my first hotwheels in about 1st grade. I lost my mind when I saw the Boss Hoss in chrome with the stripes but couldn't manage to get my hands on one until much later.. it's one of my very favorites. They are one of those toys you played with for years; I even still have my sizzlers and hot planes somewhere... that's how long I was a fan. 

I may have a few I can part with, I'll look when I get time. I've been meaning to ask you for help with a small repair anyway. Next time you make Monrovia or are out this way, be sure to LMK?

Balloonatic 0-0


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I collect mostly redlines, marx, wyandotte and steelcraft. Some early matchbox and i have dinky hudsons which are cool as hell! I also love redline parts cars because i like to restore the too far gone ones.




I have a red-on-red matching interior Custom Firebird I want to restore. I even have a parts car to get the axles from. I hope I can do the restoration without drilling the car.

I plan to keep it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 9, 2017)

The secret to restoring convertibles is silly putty.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

I just drill'em. You can buy the repo rivet heads to epoxy them back together and you get a better looking finished product because you can thoroughly clean/polish/paint. V/r Shawn


----------

